# Jasmine had her kittens this morning!!!!



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

The brown tabby cat that we got from my brother in law, was not a boy. SHE had kittens this morning. Her name is now Jasmine. Here are her babies. She had five.


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

They are adorable! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so sweet babies!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww they are so cute!


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Im glad that Jasmine is doing such a good job with them. They are all nursing well and her labor and delivery went well. This will be her first and only litter though. She will be spayed as soon as she weans her babies.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, those babies are so freakin' tiny! What a good mommy she is


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Jasmine herself is tiny, Im surprised five little babies fit in there!!!! LOL!!!! I knew last night that she was going to deliver soon, she has been hunting around the house for a few days now for a good spot, and she was real whiney last night and wouldnt let me out of her sight. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What precious little kittens!


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

eeeeeeeeee baby cats!!!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I second what Cass said.... eeeeeeee!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Sooooo cute!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooo cute love kittens


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Aww!! I want them all!!  Congrats.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are cute indeed. And what a surprise it has been to you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes! I can hear mykittytoodles telling her brother-in-law the news now:

"You know that tom cat you gave me? Well......"


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL!!!! I am going to e-mail him a picture and tell him all about it!!!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

mykittytoodles said:


> LOL!!!! I am going to e-mail him a picture and tell him all about it!!!!


Let us know what he says.

And the kittens are adorable. Are you keeping any?


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

I want to keep one, but hubby is not too keen on that idea.  

We shall see, maybe I can change his mind.

I do know that I am not going to let them leave this house til I find good homes for them.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

What cuties!


----------

